# 84 Vandura



## JohnnyTW (Jan 3, 2015)

Looking into buying a van to convert for travel and living in.
My top candidates so far:

'84 GMC Vandura - already partially converted, looks like the owner has kept track of the work that's been done, heard they're good but it's old so I'm a little weary
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...nd/1037518206?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

2000 AWD Chevy Astro - not converted at all but it's cheaper, would be a fun project and seems like it might be a bit more reliable at first glance
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-cars-trucks/...go/1042401667?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


'87 Ford Conversion - The most expensive... but it has a stove and toilet
http://www.kijiji.ca/v-travel-trail...an/1040867099?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

I've never owned a car before and I know pretty much nothing about them so I've been doing some research here:
http://www.wikihow.com/Check-out-a-Used-Car-Before-Buying-It
http://www.wikihow.com/Buy-a-Used-Car-from-a-Private-Party

...but there's a lot of info to take in and I don't want to get hosed. Any input is appreciated!


----------



## Thought Criminal (Jan 3, 2015)

I'd go with the Chevy Astro or the Ford. With the Astro, it's big benefit is being cheap, the miles on it are pretty average for the age, and since it's newer assuming it's been decently maintained you'll probably have less of a hassle as far as mechanical issues are concerned. Since you're saving money on the base price that gives you the money to customize the interior to your liking, if that's something you want to take on, I know I would enjoy it.
If it's within your budget though I would definitely spring for the ford. That topper gives it alot of space and it already has all of the work done on the inside. It doesn't list the mileage but if you go look at it know that 12k a year is considered average just divide the mileage by age of the car, in this case 27. Before you buy though definitely take it to a well reviewed garage and have them inspect it for you, especially with something that old, you never know what kind of surprises might be lurking under the hood. Any seller who knows your serious shouldn't mind unless they're trying to hide something. Most places charge $50-$80 to look it over, and it's well worth it to avoid any serious problems that will end up costing you way more in the long run.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 3, 2015)

the ford is the only one worth anything. the other two have waaaay too much mileage on the engines. keep in mind that a gas engine is going to last around 300,000 miles and a diesel will last around 500,000. the first two are at 230 and 290 so don't even bother unless you're willing to pay for a new engine.

if you can afford it the ford is a good buy since it's already converted. didn't see how many miles are on it though.


----------



## creature (Jan 5, 2015)

yah.. i dinna see the mileage on the ford, either..
any gasoline engine over 150,000 is due for work at any moment..
even more so are suspension & other structural, transmission, system components.. shocks, struts, springs, ball joints, seals, clutch plates, valves, hoses, pumps, electronic controls, etc..
all that stuff has a nominal lifetime of about 150,000 miles.. some will go way longer, some way shorter, but at 150K, be ready to drop more cash into the vehicle at any moment, at any place.

**knowing** how to diagnose & repair is the best investment you can make, timewise..
yes, it's good to travel trouble free, but man.. nothing sucks so much as not being able to track down a 25 cent fuse for an electric fuel pump & then be hammered for the tow or a repair that may or may not have been needed, or could have been done or jerry-rigged just as well, for about 1/4 the price by yerself..

if you *must* go forward with getting a full size vehicle, then depending on where you are & whether or not you have the resources, my advice, really, & if possible, is to get:

1) an old gas trimmer engine and full rebuild kit.. the cheapest one you can find, running or not, 2 stroke or 4 stroke..
tear that fucker apart until every last separable goddamned component is laying laid out on your work blanket..
rebuild it if i didn't run, reassemble it if it did.. buy what you need when shit breaks during the rebuild.. the whole project should cost no more than about $75, including original engine & parts..
you'll also need to spend about $75 on tools.. get nothing cheaper than Stanleys, preferably something better, or craigslist for craftsman or SK..

hang out at a junkyard, if you can.. offer to help out for free, just because because you want to learn.. help sweep, pull parts, etc..
an old time garage, even, if there's a local one..

they'll get a hell of a laugh when you say you want to learn to rebuild a gas trimmer engine, but they'll probably respect you, too, as a noob..

in any case, make the fucker run.

then you will have the very first inklings of knowledge..

reciprocating 2 strokes & 4 strokes & magneto & coil & distributed spark & carbureted & fuel injected & diesel engines are all different, but the *all* need about 9 common elements to create work from air & fuel.. 
once you understand & can successfully diagnose & repair failure in the simplest, you will have a basic, portable skill-set among your survival tools..

2) get an old VW air-cooled engine (preferably with a vw attached), and a copy of *"How to Keep Your Volkswagen Alive, a Manual of Step By Step Procedures for the Complete Idiot Volkswagen, by Muir, John & Tosh Gregg"* 
hell, get it and read it, in any case.. mandatory..
good anecdotal reading, plus lots of practical & theoretical knowledge..
digest it while working on the trimmer engine..

3) if you don't have anywhere to do a mechanical project like that, just get the idiot's guide & read it..
it's for an air-cooled engine, but the newer editions may cover watercooled & fuel injected models.. dunno.. i 1st read it nearly 40 years ago, doing my 1st engine rebuild.. after that there was immediately a lot i *understood*, & there wasn't a whole lot i didn't *understand* when instructed by others with much greater knowledge.. if it turns out you *enjoy* mechanics, all those little pieces stay with you...

-if you can, get the tools he specifies..
-carry those tools with you, at all fucking times..
-also get a chiltons and a couple of other manuals for your vehicle..
-look for a trouble shooting chart for your vehicle.. often a basic one is in the manuals, sometimes more extensive ones are online..

what will happen is that people will stop & help you, & if you have the physical tools ready & a basic knowledge of what is being talked about, not only will you get a hand with what's wrong, you will learn.. 

my advice is to get an older vehicle with low miles.. it's just about impossible to find a low miles, early 80's, non-electronic, frame based, low rust, 6 cylinder US/Canadian van (dodge, gmc, ford, chevy, whatever..), but if you find one cosmetically rough with about 120,000 miles on it, get it (if you want gasoline).. keep your eyes peeled for older RVs like that, too..

you could also consider a truck & bed mounted camper, the advantage being that if you find a permanent to semi-permanent place to park (seasonal work, etc.), you can unload the camper & use the truck to just travel in..

if you live in a van, be ready to carry very little, & make sure you keep room for tools..
make sure whatever you have has a heavy-duty suspension, too..

diesel presents other options, but that's another story...

anyways.. good luck with yer search.. this post is late in the thread, but if you haven't bought, it's better to do so in the spring, so you can work out bugs when it's warm, rather than being ass-frozen cold... although the cold is often enough what does it..
good luck!!


jn


----------



## Odin (Jan 5, 2015)

creature I can't decide which of your posts is the most epic?
Your rants or your solid advice. 
I only have some back alley high school mechanics... (caught a transmission once changing a clutch on a mazda...we were trying to lower it down with a jack and a maybe 6 by 6 block... suffice to say It jst dropped the last few ... inches... or half a foot and I cradled that transmission. 
lol. 
Now I wonder.... I may have been just the volunteer in that portion of the "young the crazy kids with wrenches And I'm preoccupied with otherwise esoteric thoughts.... yea... 
Well as is . I have done my share of diesel maintenance.
And with my limited know how... (though I am imaginative and don't shy at digging for information...lol most times... )
I would be honored to cross your path in grease monkey heaven. 
If I were ever in need... on the side of the road, I would hope to find a shrine helping mechanics all over.
One dedicated to creature. 
Hah... heh... 
PEace.
::cigar::


----------



## Odin (Jan 5, 2015)

OH... and for the thread.
I don't really know why But I love the look of a Vandura... and heck might yet snatch one from the market.
Easy...
Thought the chevy astro can be attractive as well if you lift and beef up the tires on a AWD...

and from all I read honestly... might be the smarter choice. 

Ce la vie.


----------

